# Are these pure bred pit bulls?



## Jkondash89 (Jul 2, 2017)

I was told these are blue nose and red nose mixed puppies. Do you think they told me the truth. Do they look full blood?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

No, they did not. And there is no such thing as a "blue nose" or "red nose" pure breed APBT. It's only the color of their nose and BYB LOVE to use these names to describe their pups and make people think they are something special or pure. Unless they have papers showing the pedigree of the dogs for several generations registered with one of the main kennel clubs (AKC, UKC, ADBA....) they are nothing more than bull breed mixes. That being said, they are cute and can still be great pets if you know what you're getting into with any bull breed.

~Jess


----------



## Jkondash89 (Jul 2, 2017)

They dont look to have lab or anything else mixed with them though


----------



## Jkondash89 (Jul 2, 2017)

What i meant is. Is she pitbull only like not cross bred with a lab or any other dog other than a pittbull. I seen the mom and dad and they look as pitbull as can be definetly no lab or anything like that in there. Both full of muscle


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Sorry but without papers proving lineage they are not anything but some type of mix. They're awful young to tell what they could or could not be mixed with but the only true pure breed APBT have proven records.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Truth is, if you have to ask, they are not pedigreed American Pit Bull Terriers but rather a bully mixed breed like many of us have here. 
What Ciaramama said is true. If they were pure breed APBT (the only true pitbull) you would have dealt with a reputable breeder and the dogs would have come with papers showing their lineage for several generations. 

That being said, welcome to the forum and thanks for posting the pictures. Those pups couldn't be cuter.

Joe


----------



## RitaCeleste (Oct 8, 2017)

A dog is a dog. A club is a club. Some dogs are in the club. Other dogs are not in the club. They look like pits to me. Can you play games at the club with them without papers? No, you can not. Can you swear that their great, great, grandmother wasn't an American Bulldog? No, you can not. But what you see is what you get. They will look and act like pits most likely. 100% purebred dogs have a smaller gene pool than a dog that isn't 100% pure, and depending on what the additional genes are they could lead to increased over-all health of the dog, or increased risks associated with a different breed of dog. All the dog breeds we know and love today started in someone's backyard, cause like that's where dogs lived and bred back in days gone by. The over-use of spay/neuter contracts is really reducing the size of the gene pools of many registered dogs further than is probably healthy in many breeds of dogs. I wanted a backyard bred dog for traditions sake. I am old fashioned. My dogs are my family and companions only, I am too people shy to show a dog. I don't like what is going on with pets today and the clubs that paper pets. My children had issues, and pits being more stubborn and smart, and sometimes mischievous makes them even more like my very own children(doctor's said my kids had Oppositional defiant disorder (ODD) among other things).


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

RitaCeleste said:


> A dog is a dog. A club is a club. Some dogs are in the club. Other dogs are not in the club. They look like pits to me. Can you play games at the club with them without papers? No, you can not. Can you swear that their great, great, grandmother wasn't an American Bulldog? No, you can not. But what you see is what you get. They will look and act like pits most likely. 100% purebred dogs have a smaller gene pool than a dog that isn't 100% pure, and depending on what the additional genes are they could lead to increased over-all health of the dog, or increased risks associated with a different breed of dog. All the dog breeds we know and love today started in someone's backyard, cause like that's where dogs lived and bred back in days gone by. The over-use of spay/neuter contracts is really reducing the size of the gene pools of many registered dogs further than is probably healthy in many breeds of dogs. I wanted a backyard bred dog for traditions sake. I am old fashioned. My dogs are my family and companions only, I am too people shy to show a dog. I don't like what is going on with pets today and the clubs that paper pets. My children had issues, and pits being more stubborn and smart, and sometimes mischievous makes them even more like my very own children(doctor's said my kids had Oppositional defiant disorder (ODD) among other things).


Sure, when you get right down to it, most dogs are bred in backyards but there is a HUGE difference between dealing with a true breeder and some BYB attempting to sell some sub-par dog/puppy. Additionally, dog sports are more than just 'games you play' and prove a dog worthy of titles and breeding; and you can play "games" at the "the club" with dogs without papers under certain rules. That is exactly what I plan to do with my mutt Kaos now that I am able to neuter him. He looks about as close to an ADBA standard APBT without papers as you can get but he's still a mutt and I love him dearly and couldn't be prouder to call him MY mutt! Spay/neuter contracts are meant to keep unproven dogs from sub par homes from being bred and sent to more sub par homes leading to the 1000's of dogs, especially "pit bull" type dogs, ending up in shelters or worse being euthanized. I also don't agree with "what you see is what you get" - the mass media portrays just about every dog out there as a "pit bull" especially if the dog has ever done anything even remotely aggressive. You cannot tell a dogs temperament, breed, or even health just by looking at him/her. Selling dogs based on appearance alone, especially with terms such as red nose/blue nose, is a classic sign of a BYB and with those dogs it's more appropriate to say like Forrest Gump - "You never know what you're going to get".

~Jess


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Hard to say if they are "full blooded" without a pedigree from trustworthy breeder I wouldn't touch them. 

Are they red nose and blue nose mix? Um those are just colors. It is likely that one dog was red nose and one dog was blue nose which would result in black nose pups if neither parent carried the recessive of the other BUT you saw the parents so you know the answer to that already.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

RitaCeleste said:


> A dog is a dog. A club is a club. Some dogs are in the club. Other dogs are not in the club. They look like pits to me. Can you play games at the club with them without papers? No, you can not. Can you swear that their great, great, grandmother wasn't an American Bulldog? No, you can not. But what you see is what you get. They will look and act like pits most likely. 100% purebred dogs have a smaller gene pool than a dog that isn't 100% pure, and depending on what the additional genes are they could lead to increased over-all health of the dog, or increased risks associated with a different breed of dog. All the dog breeds we know and love today started in someone's backyard, cause like that's where dogs lived and bred back in days gone by. The over-use of spay/neuter contracts is really reducing the size of the gene pools of many registered dogs further than is probably healthy in many breeds of dogs. I wanted a backyard bred dog for traditions sake. I am old fashioned. My dogs are my family and companions only, I am too people shy to show a dog. I don't like what is going on with pets today and the clubs that paper pets. My children had issues, and pits being more stubborn and smart, and sometimes mischievous makes them even more like my very own children(doctor's said my kids had Oppositional defiant disorder (ODD) among other things).


Nothing of this makes sense. Fist off in the old day especially with APBT these dogs were bred for a purpose. They had a jib that's what they were bred for. As in most dog breeds dogs had jobs they earned their place in a family. So to say you wanted a dog who had no thinking put into its breeding so it could sit around at your house like they did in the old days. That is completly wrong...
Secondly if you don't like showing that's fine but as far as our breed goes right now the registries are trying their best to sort out the breed confusion, that you and others seem to have. And try their best to ahead to the breed in it original state as possible.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Jkondash89 said:


> I was told these are blue nose and red nose mixed puppies. Do you think they told me the truth. Do they look full blood?


To answer you question to the point no sir they don't look pure. Most cases amstaffs carrier of the blue, red color is usually APBT. So there you have a mixed breed dog just in their lie alone.
Secondly red and blue dogs crossed in the bully world usually you get red dogs in some cases chocolate bluie. You have nothimg to show a red dog was bred to a blue dog in those photos in my mind. Have you seen parents?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

To have an all black litter out of a breeding of two dilutes would be very unusual. You would generally get more dilutes. Then again, people have asked me if my APBT with a blue nose is a "red nosed" apbt, so these terms get thrown around a lot by people with no sense. 

If you want a purebred APBT, go to a reputable breeder with papers in hand from a reputable registry, which would be UKC or ADBA for an American Pit Bull Terrier, or AKC for an American Staffordshire Terrier. 

Papers don't make the dog, by any means... but papers allow you some insight into what is behind the dog. 

To Rita, your constant mocking of people who actually work and show their dogs just shows your immaturity. Perhaps you should try reeling it in a bit, so that people will actually take you seriously.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Indie said:


> To have an all black litter out of a breeding of two dilutes would be very unusual. You would generally get more dilutes.


It's wouldn't be merely unusual but genetically impossible. Breeding two diluted would yield all dilutes which could include blue, blue fawn, blue brindle or blue tri depending on the parents genes, but if at least one parent is homozygous for black then you'd get an all blue litter (possibly carrying / masking other stuff). However, the way I'm reading their post is only one parent was blue and one was red nose. So likewise, if the blue parent was homozygous for black then the whole litter will be black if the blue isn't carrying red nose and the red nose isn't carrying blue nose. All black is the only possibility you can get. If the parent was heterozygous then you'd have black, red, fawn or buckskin dogs, maybe tri or brindle - all dependent on parents. None of us can look at the pic though and tell them if pure or not. So I'm not saying they are pure nor what the parents were, only the genetic possibility for different colors. I'd assume they are byb Pits or a Pit mix. They need to come back and learn something on the forums.


----------

